# The ratings system is terrible.



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired. 

Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

A) force pax to rate ie like drivers are
B) any rating under 5 requires an entered reason; not multi choice. If pax doesn't, rating is not 'saved'.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

One of my riders said 1 stars could be accidental touch by laps or hands when they put/retrieve their phone into/from pocket. Rider didn't notice that rating screen pop up as soon as trip ends. 
She explained me that she had that experience on a driver and she had to change the rating next time she saw it. 
Is it possible to happen?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ratings is pretty fair, the majority outways the minority! If you're constantly getting 1 stars you're doing something wrong! Blaming it on randomness wont solve the issue! 

Im a high rated driver and I wish the ratings never existed! I get 1 stars every now and then, but the majority 5 stars I get always outways the 1's!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Is it possible to happen?


accidently tap the screen to one star? Sure. But pax can always go back days/weeks/months to alter their ratings of drivers.



OG ant said:


> Ratings is pretty fair


not sure too many who post here would agree. My 2 cents if drivers are forced to rate, so should the pax. And if the pax does anything besides a 5 they should enter a reason.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Ratings is pretty fair, the majority outways the minority! If you're constantly getting 1 stars you're doing something wrong! Blaming it on randomness wont solve the issue!
> 
> Im a high rated driver and I wish the ratings never existed! I get 1 stars every now and then, but the majority 5 stars I get always outways the 1's!


When you do the Math, you will find it is not fair. Because drivers are doing 12 trips daily on average. 50% of Pax rate to driver which means 6 trips. 5 Pax rate 5 stars and one pax rate 1 star which makes driver's rating is ( 5 x 5 + 1 ) / 6 = 4.3 for that day. Is it fair? Low rating always pull down the average rating badly and drivers need more of more 5 stars to cure that low rating.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

OG ant said:


> Ratings is pretty fair, the majority outways the minority! If you're constantly getting 1 stars you're doing something wrong! Blaming it on randomness wont solve the issue!
> 
> Im a high rated driver and I wish the ratings never existed! I get 1 stars every now and then, but the majority 5 stars I get always outways the 1's!


I do not think it's fair to give a sub 5 without giving a detailed reason. Especially a 1* with no feedback? If I am doing something that warrants being fired I deserve to know. If no reason given then pax just wants to be a dick and receive a free ride.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I got a. 1 Star dur to the Rock-&-Roll marathon traffic.
I warned her ahead of time.

She wants me fired, drawn and quartered because my car can't fly.

Nasty person from Gold Hill.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

What happened to ratings protection?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


Yes.
Ratings have Always been inbalanced by design.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> What happened to ratings protection?


sarcasm or a real thing from a past forgotten?
&#129300;


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


You didn't help out with my luggage because you have a torn rotator cuff. 4 stars. Or, you did help with my luggage so I'm giving you 5 stars as a tip. Yay! OR driver says: that's okay, you can totally abuse me, tear up my car, put your greasy hands all over my windows and **** with my radio constantly if you promise to leave me a 5 stars. Yep, it's a terrific system


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I've been back here in Jackson Tn driving Uber/Lyft for 6 weeks have not received any ratings from Uber pax. Plenty from Lyft pax I have 5.0. When I drove in Traverse city MI for the summer/fall I only drove Uber stay busy non stop and 95% of the pax rated me and tipped. Am 4.96 with Uber. Market location can change everything.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


The ratings system is less than pointless.

It is only a tool the companies use to pigeon hole you.

Data mining at it's easiest.

Best thing to do is not pick up those people.

Period


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I agree with you. I don't like Uber's rating system either and it sucks when there are some undeserved ratings especially when there is no reason given. It does not help that undeserved ratings can't be disputed.

Part of the problem is I see more complaints about it than working together to improve it. Not enough drivers want to team up to push for a better rating system. This is not going to change unless we are proactive.



steeplechaser33 said:


> What happened to ratings protection?


So far I know ratings protection only works if a low rating was left because the pax didn't like the price, pax complained that the driver didn't have a car seat for a child, or pax had a problem with the app interface. I know this from speaking to support last night.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Not enough drivers want to team up to push for a better rating system.


wouldn't get uber's attn anyway.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Use this set of 3 to highlight inadequacy in the job..
Plus lets go deeper into the inner circle &#128309; of we.

What level is who and why?
$aid as a type of pun.

A Bloodline is always stronger then necessity.
It Is!

As mine as true, has coined luretee /sutty or simply an egg cream.

Saying " Pain and Pleasure" that has today become a cue of memory, although a crucial point in the hidden story and the story we see that now leaves out this key component.

Kind of like the point system this post is referencing but We don't want your soul just your intel.

He Wants It!






*Yes He Does !*


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> When you do the Math, you will find it is not fair. Because drivers are doing 12 trips daily on average. 50% of Pax rate to driver which means 6 trips. 5 Pax rate 5 stars and one pax rate 1 star which makes driver's rating is ( 5 x 5 + 1 ) / 6 = 4.3 for that day. Is it fair? Low rating always pull down the average rating badly and drivers need more of more 5 stars to cure that low rating.


It's fair if you are a jerk 1 out of every 12 rides.
Seriously, who gets a 1 star daily? 
Uber ratings are based on the last 500 rated rides, at which point you would have 83 1 stars.
It's fair to say that, that driver should not be driving.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It's fair if you are a jerk 1 out of every 12 rides.
> Seriously, who gets a 1 star daily?
> Uber ratings are based on the last 500 rated rides, at which point you would have 83 1 stars.
> It's fair to say that, that driver should not be driving.


I have earned more 1 stars on Goober since I stopped driving for them.

I had 3 when I stopped. Four months later I have 7

Go figure.



Funky Monkey said:


> You didn't help out with my luggage because you have a torn rotator cuff. 4 stars. Or, you did help with my luggage so I'm giving you 5 stars as a tip. Yay! OR driver says: that's okay, you can totally abuse me, tear up my car, put your greasy hands all over my windows and f*ck with my radio constantly if you promise to leave me a 5 stars. Yep, it's a terrific system


I have come to the conclusion, that most of the posters on UP are actually the worst of RS drivers.

IRL I know 50 ish RS drivers and none of them have any of the problems the posters here have.

I think y'all are doing this all wrong


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> that most of the posters on UP are actually the worst of RS drivers


wut?????


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have earned more 1 stars on Goober since I stopped driving for them.
> 
> I had 3 when I stopped. Four months later I have 7
> 
> ...


We won't have a problem ignoring yout content....bye.



SHalester said:


> wut?????


Read his posts.
Uninformed, ignorant, rants



SHalester said:


> wut?????


Sorry wrong guy.
I appolige

I appolige to Amos69.
I aam so sorry. Had thread slip and responded to the wrong person.

I was after the guy that truly has only 44 posts of negativity.

So sorry.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We won't have a problem ignoring yout content....bye.
> 
> 
> Read his posts.
> ...


Wut??

What?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wut was from me. that this forum is the worst RS drivers. Wut? again.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

Gotta luv the ants that brag about their ratings, like that makes you special
You're nothing more than a well train dog, to Uber
One complaint and your "Career" is over and all that stopping at Taco Bell,waiting outside Walmart,carrying a couch up 5 flights of stairs,backrubs,being the getaway driver while the pax robs the bank, will mean NOTHING

"Masa can I rub ya feet" Pax replies"NO! Here's my shopping list, go get my shit,boy""Go on now, git'.
" I'll wait here" 
Driver"Ok Masa"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So the rating system is garbage. What are you going to do about it then?



Angry Uber said:


> Gotta luv the ants that brag about their ratings, like that makes you special
> You're nothing more than a well train dog, to Uber
> One complaint and your "Career" is over and all that stopping at Taco Bell,waiting outside Walmart,carrying a couch up 5 flights of stairs,backrubs,being the getaway driver while the pax robs the bank, will mean NOTHING


Nice user name. You don't have to do any of that stuff to maintain a good rating. Some markets are easy to maintain a good rating in. If anyone here is a half-decent driver and not actively abusing passengers, I challenge anyone here not to maintain above a 4.85 on Uber or 4.95 on Lyft in Colorado Springs.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We won't have a problem ignoring yout content....bye.
> 
> 
> Read his posts.
> ...


Get over it.
It is what it is


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I have earned more 1 stars on Goober since I stopped driving for them.
> 
> I had 3 when I stopped. Four months later I have 7
> 
> ...


You are probably correct sir!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It's fair if you are a jerk 1 out of every 12 rides.
> Seriously, who gets a 1 star daily?
> Uber ratings are based on the last 500 rated rides, at which point you would have 83 1 stars.
> It's fair to say that, that driver should not be driving.


You don't get it We are talking about paxhole who wanted to get free ride and give 1 star randomly. Problem is not driver but the rider who wanted to get free ride.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You don't get it We are talking about paxhole who wanted to get free ride and give 1 star randomly. Problem is not driver but the rider who wanted to get free ride.


Well not quite correct. While poorly acting riders who are cheapskates or grifters will do bad things to ok drivers, Good drivers do not pick them up to begin with.

Every passenger a driver takes is his or her fault by active choice.

Making better choices isn't that hard.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Good drivers do not pick them up to begin with.


wut? Is that somehow a low pax rating protocol? if a driver ignores ratings, they are making a bad choice? i'm going with that is an opinion and not a fact.....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wut? Is that somehow a low pax rating protocol? if a driver ignores ratings, they are making a bad choice? i'm going with that is an opinion and not a fact.....


Nothing to do with ratings at all. They are meaning less, other then as a tool by RS companies to control drivers.

Every passenger a driver lets in their car in their choice. Period.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Good drivers do not pick them up to begin with.


ok, that was what I was asking about? Mind meld prior to pu? Protomolecule mojo?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, that was what I was asking about? Mind meld prior to pu? Protomolecule mojo?


Read my tag line.

80% of my clients come out of the same 20 doors.



Amos69 said:


> Read my tag line.
> 
> 80% of my clients come out of the same 20 doors.


Generally shitbirds do not come out of doors I open.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> 80% of my clients come out of the same 20 doors.


Too much The Expanse viewing methinks. :coolio:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Too much The Expanse viewing methinks. :coolio:


Quite honestly, not enough. I am more than a season behind at this point. Should have made an effort to catch up today but

FOOTBALL!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> . I am more than a season behind at this point


just finished the current season.....so don't spoil it for u? &#129300;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> not sure too many who post here would agree. My 2 cents if drivers are forced to rate, so should the pax. And if the pax does anything besides a 5 they should enter a reason.


I think they for the most part fair, if you just accept the fact that that a few poor rating are are for stupid reasons and a small % for mistakes they are fair.

I absolutely get more 5s when I deserve to be rated lower than I do unwarranted low ratings. I got away with 2 last night. I turned a 5 minute ride into 20 minutes, I fully expected a 1. I woke up this morning to a tip from her and no low ratings.



steeplechaser33 said:


> I do not think it's fair to give a sub 5 without giving a detailed reason. Especially a 1* with no feedback? If I am doing something that warrants being fired I deserve to know. If no reason given then pax just wants to be a dick and receive a free ride.


Look, not everyone is going to like you and tjats Okay!

Just drive and stop worring about your rating. Once you have several hundred rated trips or won't fluctuate so much. 
I really dont want to know my big nose or salami burp is why I got a 3* . If it's something really bad, we'll know.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> when I deserve to be rated lower than I do


oh I had one ride recently that I figured for sure I'd get a 1 or close to that. Pax didn't even rate; amazing. Missed a bullet I suppose.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You don't get it We are talking about paxhole who wanted to get free ride and give 1 star randomly. Problem is not driver but the rider who wanted to get free ride.


LOL I don't get it?
You're the guy who's assuming to get a 1 star *per day*, showing math and everything, and that was your reasoning for rates being unfair.
Come join us in the real world.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Unrated rides should default to a "5". Lyft does that, right??
Also, anything under a 5 should require written comments, not selected from a choice of pre-canned comments.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> Unrated rides should default to a "5". Lyft does that, right??
> Also, anything under a 5 should require written comments, not selected from a choice of pre-canned comments.


Pretty sure both companies do.

Getting less is a function that needs to be actuated.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh I had one ride recently that I figured for sure I'd get a 1 or close to that. Pax didn't even rate; amazing. Missed a bullet I suppose.


I have 476 5 stars.
When we could see the total of rated trips, I had over 6,000 or 7,000 rides and only have of tjem were rated, like 50.3%

That means 500 rated trips is 950-1050 rides, let's call it 1000.
I can guarantee you, in the last 1000 rides I've done, I made way more than 24 mistakes. Guaranteed. I miss turns because I'm talking, I feel the occasional text, I've answered a few texts , I refuse drive thrus, I stop at a store on the way to a pick up at several times a week. I accept a lyft ping while on an uber trip with 5 plus minutes on the uber ride all the time doubling or tripling time to pick up. I scold pax for various things, barkimg orfers at mw / mamners and touching my radio are the NY far the most common. Obviously I'm pretty good about it or if have more than 4%
Non 5s. I'm not a crotchety get off lawn kind of guy, I do it in a way that doesn't piss most people off. 7 of my 24 non-5s are 1s, so not ever actually one is receptive to being told to ask if I can stop at 7-11 or say please if they want a favor but I'm okay with that.

Bottom line, is it's how you handle people. You could drive a Bentley, offer champagne and strawberries, and drive flawlessly but if you are an asshole to people, they'll retaliate by rating you poorly.

If I were receiving more than 7-8 % non 5s, tjeres a problem on my end. I'd re- evaluate how I'm treating people first.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


Why not keep the doors locked and tell pax to rate you 5* or you will start driving away. For every minute pax hesitates you drive one block. How do you think I manage to keep my 5.0 rating. I average 2 blocks and they comply. No, I don't push that strategy for tips.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL I don't get it?
> You're the guy who's assuming to get a 1 star *per day*, showing math and everything, and that was your reasoning for rates being unfair.
> Come join us in the real world.


LOL ... Who was talking about 1 stars getting ever day? I was talking about the day when someone gave random 1 star. Plus no one get all 5 stars every day unless the car was newer model. Even one 4 star will pull down overall rating significantly every day.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Just drive and stop worring about your rating. Once you have several hundred rated trips or won't fluctuate so much.
> I really dont want to know my big nose or salami burp is why I got a 3* . If it's something really bad, we'll know.


Normally, I'd agree... but this is ridesharing. Uber has set it up so we HAVE to worry about our rating, or we get stuck in Blue for eternity. I live and drive in Stockton, CA, which is well known as being in the Top 5 Worst Cities In America for the past 20 years or so. And everyone in this city knows the "Rate a driver 1-star, and you can get your money back!!!" trick... not to mention the huge amount of racism in this city that says anyone who is a race the pax doesn't like gets 1-starred.

I give excellent service, a clean car, I offer my phone chargers, I'm friendly and patient with changes, and quiet when they want me to be quiet and talkative when they want to talk. And yet, I get 1-stars enough to keep me below that 4.85 rating required to go Gold and higher. At least I don't have to worry about skipping bad rides anymore, though the number of teenagers that try to get rides without parents ensures my cancellation rate stays above that required percentage.

My point is that we need a way to contest these negative reviews, and we don't. We need to not be penalized for cancelling on underage riders, and we are. Maybe there are people able to hold onto those high ratings somehow, but I don't know anyone in my area who can... there's just too many people willing to be a paxhole for a free ride or because they hate your skin. And it's not like I can spot the people who are like this from a distance... if I could, I'd just skip the ride.

Sorry... I think I have the Christmas Blues. My tips are down, it's raining, hardly anyone has been asking for rides the past month or so, and I'm just tired of being broke doing this job. Thank God the Census Bureau picked me up... at least I can stop doing rideshare for a living for a couple of months, anyway...


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Squeaking Lion said:


> Normally, I'd agree... but this is ridesharing. Uber has set it up so we HAVE to worry about our rating, or we get stuck in Blue for eternity. I live and drive in Stockton, CA, which is well known as being in the Top 5 Worst Cities In America for the past 20 years or so. And everyone in this city knows the "Rate a driver 1-star, and you can get your money back!!!" trick... not to mention the huge amount of racism in this city that says anyone who is a race the pax doesn't like gets 1-starred.
> 
> I give excellent service, a clean car, I offer my phone chargers, I'm friendly and patient with changes, and quiet when they want me to be quiet and talkative when they want to talk. And yet, I get 1-stars enough to keep me below that 4.85 rating required to go Gold and higher. At least I don't have to worry about skipping bad rides anymore, though the number of teenagers that try to get rides without parents ensures my cancellation rate stays above that required percentage.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right: put at least SOME responsibility on pax to provide detail as to why they felt the ride was inadequate. I do this as a 2nd job. My full time job is heavily customer facing and I am highly rated so it's not a matter of not knowing how to treat ppl. Some fixes: default non rated rides to 5 star. Make pax type up reasoning for sub 5. Or switch system altogether to thumbs up/thumbs down. The fact that a 4 rating warrants firing a d we cant find out why is a travesty. Were trying to get better. Uber give us the tools to do so!



Squeaking Lion said:


> Normally, I'd agree... but this is ridesharing. Uber has set it up so we HAVE to worry about our rating, or we get stuck in Blue for eternity. I live and drive in Stockton, CA, which is well known as being in the Top 5 Worst Cities In America for the past 20 years or so. And everyone in this city knows the "Rate a driver 1-star, and you can get your money back!!!" trick... not to mention the huge amount of racism in this city that says anyone who is a race the pax doesn't like gets 1-starred.
> 
> I give excellent service, a clean car, I offer my phone chargers, I'm friendly and patient with changes, and quiet when they want me to be quiet and talkative when they want to talk. And yet, I get 1-stars enough to keep me below that 4.85 rating required to go Gold and higher. At least I don't have to worry about skipping bad rides anymore, though the number of teenagers that try to get rides without parents ensures my cancellation rate stays above that required percentage.
> 
> ...


Good luck at the bureau my friend.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

the issue here is that a driver with a rating of 4 should NOT be considered a bad driver at all. Less than 4 I agree..........


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> the issue here is that a driver with a rating of 4 should NOT be considered a bad driver at all. Less than 4 I agree..........


You should read about the psychology of grade and ratings inflation if you are serious about this criticism. Less than 4 would mean that no driver would meaningfully have a chance at getting kicked off the platform for doing a consistently bad job. Since the ratings are inflated in the first place, a 3.9 rated driver is in the 0th percentile of drivers as there are literally no drivers equal to or worse than them. Ratings are nearly meaningless now but they would be actually meaningless if a 4.6 or whatever arbitrary number that correlates to the bottom 5th or so percentile wasn't the cutoff for deactivation.

More reading on ratings inflation:

https://qz.com/1244155/good-luck-leaving-your-uber-driver-less-than-five-stars/


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> You should read about the psychology of grade and ratings inflation if you are serious about this criticism. Less than 4 would mean that no driver would meaningfully have a chance at getting kicked off the platform for doing a bad job. Since the ratings are inflated in the first place, a 3.9 rated driver is in the 0th percentile of drivers as there are literally no drivers equal to or worse than them. Ratings are nearly meaningless now but they would be actually meaningless if a 4.6 wasn't the cutoff for deactivation.
> 
> More reading on ratings inflation:
> 
> https://qz.com/1244155/good-luck-leaving-your-uber-driver-less-than-five-stars/


Can we all agree with this logic? It's an 80% chance of getting a rating that signifies u should be fired otherwise


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Can we all agree with this logic?


No, we can't all agree on it. If everyone agreed with me the world would be gray and boring. I would live in that world, though.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah.. another Sunday with 10 rides and 1 rating. Yup, what do you say ratings apologists? Time to default unrated rides to 5s. Next sub 5 dings me hard despite 10x more unrated rides that should be 5s.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Sunday with 10 rides and 1 rating.


wow, that's really bad. Around 1/3 of my pax don't bother to rate and I **** that was annoying.......


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> the issue here is that a driver with a rating of 4 should NOT be considered a bad driver at all. Less than 4 I agree..........


You're wrong and here's why. The ratings are user defined. If 90% of the drivers in an area are 4.8 and above and you are 4.6 that means the consumers in your market are saying they think more than 90% of the other drivers are better than you.

Not much else matters if the consumers put you in the bottom 5%. It doesn't matter why they rated you poorly, they are the customer, and what they think of you for whatever reason is all that matters.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rating system should be simple thumbs up or thumbs down and just show the percentage of thumbs up.

what makes a ride 4 stars (driver missed a turn?) what makes it 3 stars (driver is speeding?)
What makes it 2 stars (driver tailgates and flips drivers off?)
What makes it one star (driver is doing all the above?)
Rating system is way too subjective. Our job is to get from a to b in a safe manner, that is all we should be rated on and that is the question that should be posted to the rider.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> Rating system should be simple thumbs up or thumbs down and just show the percentage of thumbs up.


That's what I've been saying all along. It's pass-fail, not this meaningless five-star system where a four-star rating is essentially the same thing as a one-star rating.

Additionally, any passenger (or driver) who is giving thumbs down to more than 30% of their interactions should have their account flagged and their feedback removed from the ratings system entirely. People who use ratings simply for retaliation do not deserve a seat at the table.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber just need to copy Lyft’s rating system.
Last 100, and drop the lowest. Nobody ever complains about Lyft’s ratings anymore. Lyft support not wasting time answering rating issues. I don’t even think Lyft updates its ratings. All drivers happy and all pax’s happy.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

One of my Pax today told me she had friends that give 1 stars just to see what happens. At least she had the decency to tell her friends they shouldn't do that. Thankfully, this Pax gave me 5 stars and a $5 tip.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

This is the problem with doing math beyond the significant digits. Another example showing exactly how stupid a 5-point scale is if you divided everyone into age categories spanning 20 years and then claimed the average age was 34.3 from your data. It makes no sense, and anyone who knows any college level math or science should understand that it doesn't work.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> This is the problem with doing math beyond the significant digits. Another example showing exactly how stupid a 5-point scale is if you divided everyone into age categories spanning 20 years and then claimed the average age was 34.3 from your data. It makes no sense, and anyone who knows any college level math or science should understand that it doesn't work.


Every 100 pax, you will have at least 1 sniper taking aim at your head. So dropping 1 of the lowest rating is a good idea.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I gave all of my riders a 1 star this past week. Meanwhile my rating stayed the same.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

libingbing said:


> I gave all of my riders a 1 star this past week. Meanwhile my rating stayed the same. :biggrin:


All of them? I bet their ratings stayed the same too. I am guessing Uber and Lyft protect against blanket negative ratings, otherwise neither passenger nor driver ratings would be inflated as high as they are.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


What? You mean the pax can rate us? opsies:


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

It is a band-aid for a flawed system but the math is fundamentally wrong to start with. It would be more useful to present the percentage of each star level and use e.g. 90% 4+ stars to keep driving with special perks at 90 and 95% 5 stars.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Even one 4 star will pull down overall rating significantly every day.


Who's getting a 4 every day? If you do, this job is not for you.
Here's some math for you.
Roughly 40% of riders rate me.
That's 1250 rides needed to reach the 500 rated rides Uber's rating is based on.
At your 12 rides per day example, that's 104 days.
Is that your argument? Getting 104 4stars would pull down your rating, so therefore it's unfair? LOL
BTW, I have 14 4stars currently, compared to your 104 4stars, so yeah, I can see why you'd be concerned.
I guess you would think the rating is only fair if you received 5stars on every ride every day. SMH


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation.


What's there to explain?....
If you're getting that many 1*s, you probably suck at doing this gig.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What's there to explain?....
> If you're getting that many 1*s, you probably suck at doing this gig.


Well Akshually my lifetime rating is 4.93 so maybe not? But good to know you are a pro chauffeur and a ratings apologist at that. Congrats!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I understand bad ratings can be frustrating, but for those of you who don't like the rating system, I'd like to know what you would propose as an economically feasible and better way to determine which drivers stay and which drivers go. To me the best judge of performance is the customer.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

OG ant said:


> Ratings is pretty fair, the majority outways the minority! If you're constantly getting 1 stars you're doing something wrong! Blaming it on randomness wont solve the issue!
> 
> Im a high rated driver and I wish the ratings never existed! I get 1 stars every now and then, but the majority 5 stars I get always outways the 1's!


You sound like a well trained dog. No need to be a r


MadTownUberD said:


> I understand bad ratings can be frustrating, but for those of you who don't like the rating system, I'd like to know what you would propose as an economically feasible and better way to determine which drivers stay and which drivers go. To me the best judge of performance is the customer.


Economically feasible alternatives that still leave the customer in control are listed all throughout the post! But I'll recap: unrated rides default to 5s, less than 5 require pax explanation, or switch system to thumbs up thumbs down. It is a travesty that a 4 means we should be fired and there is no way to find out what we did wrong. How are we to improve and ultimately help uber customers if ppl are allowed to rate whatever they want without an explanation?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I understand bad ratings can be frustrating, but for those of you who don't like the rating system, I'd like to know what you would propose as an economically feasible and better way to determine which drivers stay and which drivers go. To me the best judge of performance is the customer.


The only other solution that could be effective is mass surveillance and automated audio/video reviewing which I'm sure Uber is considering doing. I wouldn't want to live in that world as a driver or a passenger.

As much as passengers are poorly performing agents for Uber much of the time, the rideshare business model necessitates that passengers are the eyes and ears of the company and drivers are the hands. It can't be another way without changing the model. Even a better rating system would still have passengers as the check and customer support as the balance against drivers.



steeplechaser33 said:


> How are we to improve and ultimately help uber customers if ppl are allowed to rate whatever they want without an explanation?


I get this question but stopped asking it very early on (like first week) of driving. If Uber were interested in helping drivers improve at their jobs, they would have a proper program for training drivers. They want drivers to sink or swim. They don't care if the rating system is educational or helpful to drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> You sound like a well trained dog. No need to be a r
> 
> Economically feasible alternatives that still leave the customer in control are listed all throughout the post! But I'll recap: unrated rides default to 5s, less than 5 require pax explanation, or switch system to thumbs up thumbs down. It is a travesty that a 4 means we should be fired and there is no way to find out what we did wrong. How are we to improve and ultimately help uber customers if ppl are allowed to rate whatever they want without an explanation?


At first glance I agree with you that four stars being bad is kind of stupid. But the fact of the matter is that the market has adjusted to the 5-star standard. I've never been lower than 4.89, I peaked a few months ago at 4.98, and I'm currently sitting at 4.96. I really don't have a problem with the rating system at all.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Who's getting a 4 every day? If you do, this job is not for you.
> Here's some math for you.
> Roughly 40% of riders rate me.
> That's 1250 rides needed to reach the 500 rated rides Uber's rating is based on.
> ...


Currently, I have 7 - 4 stars, 1 - 3 stars, 1 - 1 stars. Okay ... Let me explain how I got those. I got 4 stars from 3 X rides, 5 from pool rides. One of my X rider believed that 5 stars for newer car with shinny leather seat ( mine is 2012 VW passast with no leather seat). Another one was given because I didn't have chewing gum upon her request. Pool riders believe might believe as same as two X riders or they just didn't like waiting time or walking to the pick up point or driving around and picking up more people, or they had to pay surge on their trip. 3 stars person was an old lady. She wanted me to drive her place first without picking up another rider. I explained but she believed that she had many pool ride and never seen like this. Was it my fault? Hell No. It was late night around 10:45 pm. I thought she was scared. 1 star was from young two black kids who looked like around 18. He insisted that he was 19. I couldn't distinguish by look of the face. He gave me 1 star for unknown reason after having good ride. May be he wanted a free ride or may be he didn't like being asked by an Uber driver. Their drop off point was under a freeway bridge not a house.
Do you know that there are many people who are rating based on cars or based on the service they were provided. Some of them believed 4 stars is for average Okay rides. 5 stars for better services like water, candy, chewing gum, whatever that could surprise them.
I am not the guy who will work as an Uber slave. I will only do my part with my best. I guarantee their safety in my car on their commute. I won't never leave the riders by shuffling. I gave respect to each and every riders and tried to have good conversation. Some wanted to talk but some wanted to stay on their business. I did volume down when I notice riders were on the phone or they talked each others. I believe that I did my part with my best. The rest is their attitudes and their habit of judging on people which I have no control over it.
The question here is "Is the rating fair." Answer always is "NO". Why... 4 stars means good. 5 stars means best. But Uber deactivated drivers whose overall rating is around 4. That is the reason every driver wants to get 5 stars on their trips. We are in the century of rating system where picky raters always rate 4 stars on the business. 3 stars for their dissatisfaction. 1 stars when they hate it. When these habits come across with Uber's rating system, *we can not be able to feel good when we even get 4 stars. If I run a business, I would really love getting 4 stars rating but not in this rideshare business.*


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Me: the ratings system is flawed.

Uberapologists: YoU JuSt ArENt CuT OuT FoR tHIsSssss!!!!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> One of my riders said 1 stars could be accidental touch by laps or hands when they put/retrieve their phone into/from pocket. Rider didn't notice that rating screen pop up as soon as trip ends.
> She explained me that she had that experience on a driver and she had to change the rating next time she saw it.
> Is it possible to happen?


I had one old lady who thought she had to PUSH each star, one at a time, to get to 5 Stars. We were talking about it and she showed me at the end what she meant, essentially giving me a 1* as well. I explained she wants to hit the 5 Star on the Right!

I don't think that 1* ever came through to me, so perhaps since she always seemed to give 1* Uber had blocked her from actually rating. I watched her do it so I know she did give the 1*, so, yea who the F* knows what Uber does.


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

Pool riders are the worst for low ratings! Thats why I no longer do Pool! Pool is for fools !!!


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> Pool riders are the worst for low ratings! Thats why I no longer do Pool! Pool is for fools !!!


YoU ShOULd JuST QUiT iF U CanT HanDle iTTttT!

-smug oblivious uber drivers who think the system's perfect.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> YoU ShOULd JuST QUiT iF U CanT HanDle iTTttT!
> 
> -smug oblivious uber drivers who think the system's perfect.


Is that what you read into what I wrote? I know the rating system is garbage but it can't be any other way. You are arguing with reality, not Uber apologists.

A restaurant that is not happy with their 4.2 because they want a 4.9 is being unrealistic. 3 and 4 star ratings are common in restaurant reviews. A driver who is happy with being a 4.2 is being unrealistic. Anything less than a 4.6 is failure. Anything between 4.6 and 4.8 is cause for concern for some but ultimately not a big deal. A 4.8+ is &#8230; fine. It doesn't have to be something you agree with. Uber, passengers, and drivers are all mostly convinced that ratings are how they are, so anything less than a 5 on a single ride is some variant of a failing grade.

It's ratings inflation. Some of the best universities in the world struggle with the same problem. Everyone wants an A. On Uber there is a C grade (5 stars, passing) and there is an F (anything less than 5 stars, failing).

Don't give me the "smug Uber driver" thing - I quit on my own terms a few weeks ago and I'm here to help because the community helped me.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh god no I'm not saying that based on what you wrote. I'm referencing the drivers who literally tell me that whenever I post about what could be done to improve the platform.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> When these habits come across with Uber's rating system, *we can not be able to feel good when we even get 4 stars. If I run a business, I would really love getting 4 stars rating but not in this rideshare business.*


The ratings system is designed to make you feel bad. The badge and compliments system is designed to make you feel good.

None of these things improve pay or driving quality of life.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Well Akshually my lifetime rating is 4.93 so maybe not? But good to know you are a pro chauffeur and a ratings apologist at that. Congrats!


Then there can't be getting too many random 1s.



Wildgoose said:


> Why... 4 stars means good. 5 stars means best.


No, this isn't true, yeah Some people think this, some companies use this standard.

With uber, the ratings are user defined. The overwhelming majority of people rate 5 for a satisfactory ride, this is just how it is.



Wildgoose said:


> The question here is "Is the rating fair." Answer always is "NO". Why... 4 stars means good. 5 stars means best. But Uber drivers whose overall rating is around 4.


Again its user defined. If 97% of the users are giving 5s as satisfactory then 5 means satisfactory. You dont get to decide, I don't get to decide, We/they as users, collectively decide. I think the rating system is fine. Give a .02 as a margin of error and be done with it.

Twenty 1 stars is a loss of 80 stars. All 5s and twenty 1s is a 4.84.



Wildgoose said:


> we can not be able to feel good when we even get 4 stars. If I run a business, I would really love getting 4 stars rating but not in this rideshare business.


Even if every other other business in you're area got almost all 5s?



JMlyftuber said:


> Another example showing exactly how stupid a 5-point scale is if you divided everyone into age categories spanning 20 years and then claimed the average age was 34.3 from your data.


It's nothing like this. Apples to Rocks


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Is that what you read into what I wrote? I know the rating system is garbage but it can't be any other way. You are arguing with reality, not Uber apologists.
> 
> A restaurant that is not happy with their 4.2 because they want a 4.9 is being unrealistic. 3 and 4 star ratings are common in restaurant reviews. A driver who is happy with being a 4.2 is being unrealistic. Anything less than a 4.6 is failure. Anything between 4.6 and 4.8 is cause for concern for some but ultimately not a big deal. A 4.8+ is &#8230; fine. It doesn't have to be something you agree with. Uber, passengers, and drivers are all mostly convinced that ratings are how they are, so anything less than a 5 on a single ride is some variant of a failing grade.
> 
> ...


All they want is to argue against with other's opinions. But the time comes and they get 4 stars or 1 stars, they cry out loud and curse. That is how they are.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The rating system is the brain child of sadistic mental masterbation


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The rating system is okay. My objection is the bogus complaints.

I think Uber/Lyft should charge the rider $100 to file a complaint, such as driver was drunk, etc. After investigation, if the allegation holds up, the money is refunded. If it doesn't, it goes straight to the driver and the rider is booted off the platform.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> The rating system is okay.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> Pool riders are the worst for low ratings! Thats why I no longer do Pool! Pool is for fools !!!


I'm so glad I drive in a small market where pools don't even exist.


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Is that what you read into what I wrote? I know the rating system is garbage but it can't be any other way. You are arguing with reality, not Uber apologists.
> 
> A restaurant that is not happy with their 4.2 because they want a 4.9 is being unrealistic. 3 and 4 star ratings are common in restaurant reviews. A driver who is happy with being a 4.2 is being unrealistic. Anything less than a 4.6 is failure. Anything between 4.6 and 4.8 is cause for concern for some but ultimately not a big deal. A 4.8+ is &#8230; fine. It doesn't have to be something you agree with. Uber, passengers, and drivers are all mostly convinced that ratings are how they are, so anything less than a 5 on a single ride is some variant of a failing grade.
> 
> ...


Yes totally agree! I have a 4.94 driver rating and mostly because I stopped doing pool rides after multiple bad ratings and then the final straw was a false claim of unsafe driving after taking a pool pax on a 38 min ride during rush hour with 4 inches of snow with the old surge at 3x I thought was good money! But apparently the rider wanted a free ride and made the false claim! Fortunately had the ride on video and audio to back me up as I responded to the false claim and didn't get deactivated! In the end I truly believe if you accept pool your a fool!


----------



## Transplant (Sep 14, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


I totally agree... I've had riders tell me they thought 4 was a good rating...I give them a quick math lesson based on 10 rides 7 5's and 3 4's = 4.7 not good....in fact close to being de-activated....they always seem very surprised....at least the ones who really give a crap


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Transplant said:


> I totally agree... I've had riders tell me they thought 4 was a good rating...I give them a quick math lesson based on 10 rides 7 5's and 3 4's = 4.7 not good....in fact close to being de-activated....they always seem very surprised....at least the ones who really give a crap


Riders dont care. Drivers are as disposable as lint to passangers and this company.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

A lot of college kids sincerely think 4 is good and you only get a 5 if you kiss their butt.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Twenty 1 stars is a loss of 80 stars. All 5s and twenty 1s is a 4.84.


Yes, but that's not the problem. Take me for example: I have 460 5-stars, 20 4-stars, 7 3-stars, 3 2-stars, and 10 1-stars. My current rating is 4.83. I have over 1,600 rides, only the last 500 of which are in this rating. I have over a hundred compliments from kind people to whom I gave the same service as I give everyone else, and they were nice enough to take the time to tell me.

Now, I know how I got 4 out of 10 of my 1-stars, because my riders literally TOLD me they were 1-starring me because of my race. Flat out told me to my face. Blatant racism. No way to contest that to Uber, Uber doesn't allow contesting ratings. 3 out of 10 of those 1-stars, it was from individuals who were the ones who told ME about the whole "rate a driver 1-star, get a free ride" scam. Still no way to contest them, despite blatantly admitting they were cheating the system. The last 3 1-stars... who knows? Maybe I said something wrong? Maybe it was one of the above? Maybe they were having a bad day? Who can tell?

And that's the REAL problem... how can we tell? We're given no feedback that we can use. The only reason I know about my 1-star riders is because they were proud of being either cheap or racist. I have no idea where my 3 2-stars came from, because as far as I know, every rider left in a good mood. We're not allowed to see who our negative riders were. We're not given any reasons why. We're not allowed to contest the negative ratings. We can't learn from any of it.

Incidentally, and I don't remember who made this comparison, but the comparison of restaurant ratings to ours is a faulty one. Yelp, Google, and every rating system on the Internet has options for the restaurants (or any business facing bad ratings) to counter their bad ratings. Businesses can remove their listings entirely and replace them with new ones that have no ratings, giving them a second chance at improving their rating... typically, this is only allowed when a new manager or owner takes over, but it gives a business that had a bad reputation a chance to recover with a new manager fairly. And businesses CAN petition Yelp or whomever to remove unfair listings that have no explanations attached, and this can drastically improve their ratings all by itself since most ratings come with no explanations attached. Hell, businesses can BUY positive ratings, for that matter... it's a bullshit practice, but it's there. Uber drivers have none of these options, nor any way to contest the ratings. We are completely at the mercy of ephemeral riders who grew up in a society that tells them anything less than perfect service is unacceptable, and there's no human way to ensure that.

Imagine how much better Uber drivers would rate if Uber suddenly removed all negative ratings that didn't have explanations? Personally, I'd suddenly have a 5.0 rating, as NO ONE who rates me less ever says why. If I earned less than a perfect rating... how? How can I improve for next time? Geez, at least call me a jerk or something! Faceless ratings mean nothing! I'm going to make the same mistake next time, paxhole... TELL ME WHAT'S WRONG!!!!

480 out of 500 riders had a great ride. 7 had average rides, and that can be written off as either personality conflicts or bad day or maybe my previous rider stank of pot and cigarettes and there was a lingering smell that I didn't manage to completely fix with Fabreeze. And sure, maybe I did give 6 riders a bad ride to earn that 2- or 1-star rating... I'm not perfect, I miss turns on occasion, I don't give free snacks, I'm human. We can't win 'em all. But 7 of those 1-stars should be removed for very excellent reasons, and by doing so it would increase my rating up into Gold or higher. And honestly, unless the other negative ratings come with a reason why (so I can either fix it, or just avoid that rider so I don't offend their racist sensibilities), the rest should be removed as well, because I can't fix what I don't know is broken.

This isn't a matter of "Other drivers are better than me." I get told all the time that the other drivers in my area are either jerks or indifferent to their riders. I get told all the time that my car is cleaner, smells better, and I'm a smooth, efficient driver. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't get told "Man, why can't the other Uber drivers be like you? Thanks for the great ride!"

And yet... here I am, sitting at 4.83. But that's my fault... I guess...


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

The last two days before Christmas have been really down with people in bad moods or just plain old nasty people.
I have had no issues driving all really nice rides but the end results were just down right disgusting as far as ratings go.
1-2 star 1-3 star and 1-4 star and a couple 5 stars as far as i can tell. I have only done 10 in 2 weeks because of other job has me tied up.
Out of nowhere And the trend i am seeing as I only been driving a few they were all not the same color as me rated under 5 stars.
Zero feedback other than stupid wrong ratings.
People are just becoming so racist these days I mean it's very noticeable when you only drive a few a week. Mind you I have well over 1500 5 stars out of 2300. Car is always spotless and smells like a new car as most say.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

New years again had about 13 rides all went fine in fact fun rides. But no reason got a 4 star no feedback. I think i know who but can't be sure. I noticed it after 4-5 rides. I do not drive everyday so i can say it was from that night. Disgraceful people who rates lower than 5 stars on perfect rides. Me just trying to help people get to places safe and trying to make a little extra while doing it. Still sitting at 4.93. after 23XX rides.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Funny how 1* shows immediately but 5* are just invisible. You get more 5* than a 1* for your shift & well, well....that 1* shows up. If the 5* showed up then our attitude would be happier thus making the next ride happier, imo anyway.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

rushbudgie said:


> Funny how 1* shows immediately but 5* are just invisible. You get more 5* than a 1* for your shift & well, well....that 1* shows up. If the 5* showed up then our attitude would be happier thus making the next ride happier, imo anyway.


Get used to it


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> Get used to it


4 years of driving, still drives me mad. This is a Black Mirror episode no doubt, society driven by ratings with no proof to verify, just how you feel at that moment rating.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Truthfully... I know that an over the hill taxi with 350,000 miles on it isn’t 5 star service.

At the end of the day their rating system is complete BS.

A much better evaluation would be a thumbs up thumbs down metric.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> One of my riders said 1 stars could be accidental touch by laps or hands when they put/retrieve their phone into/from pocket. Rider didn't notice that rating screen pop up as soon as trip ends.
> She explained me that she had that experience on a driver and she had to change the rating next time she saw it.
> Is it possible to happen?


I had a lady who was a new Uber rider... at the end of the trip she asked me how to give me five stars, I showed it to her as she accidentally hit the one-star thinking it was the five, kind of like dyslexic LOL but I immediately told her to correct it and she did.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I always find this funny when Uber Drivers complain about low ratings. Yea, its fun for Pax to rate you low for no reason. Not sure why they feel they are getring a bargain with a ride versus a taxo and still feel its fun to hurt their driver that did nothing. But thats how theh are.

You need to practice better social engineering skills. I know a guy that does Uber (I also do Uber but I only do Eats) that asks his pax close to the drop off if they had a good experience. If they said yes, he asks them to stick around for a minute at the destination. He will tell them that when they get there, he will end the ride. Then if they (the pax) shows him on their phone that they give him the best rating, he will give them a $1 bill he calls a "tip back" and a few mints in a small clear bag. Sounds stupid but he also get tips in the app and has a good rating and gets lots of pax requests.

He says he goes to the bank and asks for $100 in $1 bills and keeps them in his car and gets mints (the white and red wrapped ones) from Walmart.

I mean it works for him. You have to understand. These people have the mentality of getting something for nothing is the best thing in the world. So make them feel like they did and you are golden.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

The rating system is a steaming puddle of bubbling sewage. It represents Uber well.


----------



## Wendola (Mar 1, 2020)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Think about this: you give pax 5 options and 4 of which essentially mean: this driver should be fired.
> 
> Uber needs to clearly outline what anything less than 5 stars means and require the pax write up for less than 5. I'm getting so sick of random 1* ratings with no explanation. Pax probably wanted a free ride.


YES! I've been saying this for months! I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I got a. 1 Star dur to the Rock-&-Roll marathon traffic.
> I warned her ahead of time.
> 
> She wants me fired, drawn and quartered because my car can't fly.
> ...


Me too that day , I dislike this rating system even though I'm highly rated.. I notice no ratings at all in my last few weeks and one wrote saying he tried to give me a 5star and the system was failing.. It wouldn't let him rate me


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I get a bozo right to the barricade.
"Can we go around?" 

Nope, this is as close as vehicles can get to your dx 2 blocks away. Closer walk from here.

1*


----------

